# Questions about the EOS 1 N



## Evertking (Oct 23, 2020)

Anyone use this camera?? I can see the focus point in the dark but it is to weak to see in the day... Any fix??


----------



## daveo228i (Feb 25, 2021)

Try a new battery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

